# To any Mums with toddlers on the Costa del Sol



## LauraLamb (Jun 3, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering if there are any Mums with toddlers who would like to meet up for playdates (my daughter is 10 and a half months)? I live in Arroyo but will happily travel to somewhere mutually accessible. I have got together a list of mother and child groups from Mums in Spain, but if anyone knows of any please let me know. 

Many thanks,
Laura


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

LauraLamb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any Mums with toddlers who would like to meet up for playdates (my daughter is 10 and a half months)? I live in Arroyo but will happily travel to somewhere mutually accessible. I have got together a list of mother and child groups from Mums in Spain, but if anyone knows of any please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Laura, Didnt get round to posting till now as been busy so bit slow to respond. Sorry Laura, my son is now the grand old age of 5 so a bit too old, but have you tried the Mother and toddler group in Las Rampas, Fuengirola? I used to go with my son when he was a toddler and made quite a few friends there who I am still in touch with. Its on Tuesdays at 11am. PM me for details.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We are due to arrive in the Nerja region on 1st September and I am sure my wife would love to meet up. Our boy will be nearly 6 months old then...


----------



## rachp (Jan 10, 2012)

LauraLamb said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if there are any Mums with toddlers who would like to meet up for playdates (my daughter is 10 and a half months)? I live in Arroyo but will happily travel to somewhere mutually accessible. I have got together a list of mother and child groups from Mums in Spain, but if anyone knows of any please let me know.
> 
> ...


Hi Laura,

just moved to Benalmadena. I have 2 girls (and 20 months) we know nobody here. my oldest starts nursery in Sept. Do you still live in Arroyo?


----------

